
iOS Indoor Localization Using Magnetic Particle Filtering - gregorymfoster
https://medium.com/@gregorymfoster/how-any-app-could-track-the-indoor-location-of-everyone-magnetic-localization-acf3707716de
======
claudiaclaurie
Incredibly unique way to think about spacial tracking!

